# vision ceramic kamado grill



## jmorse1024 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys I was looking into the vision kamado grill at Costco it's 399 seems pretty nice was wondering if anyone has any feedback on these grills they can give me? as far as quality? durability? how it holds temp? any all feedback is very much welcome thanks in advance guys


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no info on your smoker, just wondering if you had already tryed the search engine? I found a few threads about them, like this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...mado-with-the-q-view-2-crispy-little-chickens


----------



## onewondershow (Jul 15, 2013)

It's an awesome grill. I paid double that and I'm very happy with it. The link above was one of my cooks. I can't say enough good stuff about this grill.The reviews everywhere were great which is why i bought mine and they were correct. Kamado cooking it fantastic. I had my sons birthday party yesteruday and I smoked 2 pork butts the day before and then grilled hot dogs and burgers all day on it. Everyone loved the food. Here is my review of it. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...-includes-heavy-duty-vinyl-cover/reviews/4607


----------



## dewetha (Jul 15, 2013)

well i have 2 cooks on it but I in love. of course there are pros and cons.

PROS. customer service is great as mine and my neighbors have had issue with the stand. his required reaming out some hole to bolt the stand together. mine was having to tap a hole for the leg. i emailed them friday night and they returned my email the next day. offered a new stand.

gets hot as 675. with a normal charcoal load

hots temps for hours without any effort.

great fuel burn rate

food never smelled so good coming off it! 

Packaged with the heaviest cardboard i have ever seen.

Cons:

the stand. i need to be shimmed to get all 4 points of the legs to make contact with the grill(both of our grills)

might need some sealing at the bottom vent. my coals don't go fully out but it stayed at 125 deg all night.

Comments:

it's only been 2 days, 2 cooks but I would buy this again in a heart beat even with the few minor tweaks to the stand and the vent soon. and the finding there heat diffisuer in stock anywhere is a challenge. the part that matters is where it shines.

unlike most charcoal grills, you get a limited time of high heat. with this thing you can go half a day grilling burgers and wings etc.

for smoking at low temps and how long, i have to do a brisket or butt to really see the grill performance in that area.

so far i had it hold about 300 for 3 hours without even using half the charcoal i put in. it was lump. i ran at 400 for 3 hrs today with stumps hardwwod and there was a hell of a lot left. until i fix that air leak, I'll be tomorrow at 5pm i can open the vents and have that grill back up to 500 for what ever i need to cook.


----------



## onewondershow (Jul 15, 2013)

dewetha said:


> well i have 2 cooks on it but I in love. of course there are pros and cons.
> 
> PROS. customer service is great as mine and my neighbors have had issue with the stand. his required reaming out some hole to bolt the stand together. mine was having to tap a hole for the leg. i emailed them friday night and they returned my email the next day. offered a new stand.
> 
> ...


Don't buy there heat deflector, try this instead the Deflector below from ACE Hardware. I am using it after doing a lot of reading on line and it's the one most people get. This heat deflector is awesome and really handles abuse well. It doubles as a pizza stone. I've made some of the best pizza my wife and I have ever eaten on this thing and I live in NY so I know pizza. One important tip I learned for pizza get the stone as high as you can into the top of the grill. The vision stone isn't wide enough from what I've read so to much direxct heat comes up on the sides. 

I did have to seal my bottom vent with high temp RTV silicone. My stand fits really well and I've had no problems with it.
[h2]Kamado Joe Classic Joe Heat Deflector (KJ-IHP23)[/h2]
Item no: 8339061 | 852264002043


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

I have a BGE and i love it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hyprstitch (Apr 6, 2014)

Just bought one from Sams Club. Costco is online only. Fantastic Grill, used it there times in just over a week.


----------



## dewetha (Apr 7, 2014)

i have so many cook on it, I lost track. briskets,ribs,chicken wings. steaks,lobster,pizza, hot dogs,chicken breast, turkey breasts,brats,pork shots,chicken bites, armadillo eggs, etc.

I did make a home made deflector but really i don't use it much except when i use both racks. otherwise i cook on the top rack and just use some tin foil or small pan under things i'm doing low and slow.

a favorite technique of mine lately is to go a low temp, smoke what i want then take the foil/pan out, open the vent and top to put a little sear on things. great for steaks,chicken skin, bacon.

this is just one of the best cook machines i have ever used!


----------



## dropgun (May 7, 2014)

Great kamado grill and very good quality!!


----------



## vichi lobo (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree, the Visions is a great piece of equipment.  i have had some problems with burning the gasket at high temps and have had to replace it.  i just could not get the top and bottom aligned right and the gasket would leak, creating a hot spot that would burn....

I tried a bunch of things but the one that worked the best was to remove one of the springs.  The lift assist was just too strong, and wasn't letting the gaskets compress.  With only one spring, the lid is a little bit heavier which allows the gaskets to compress.  it worked wonders for temp control, and gasket longevity and, the lid is still very easy to lift.


----------



## srv1990 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've seen where Vision recommends only lump charcoal for their Kamado ceramic grills.  They also pour the lump in first, unlit, and then use an electric starter to get it going.  Can you use briquettes instead of lump, and if not, why not?  And can you light the coals first in a chimney and then pour them in once lit?

Thanks!!


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 11, 2015)

I have the Vision S series kamado (it is the more expensive model.  I absolutely love it.  Have cooked/smoked beef ribs,baby backs, spares, 

St Louis ribs.

, chiken, fish, lamb, fatties, etc.  All were great. Once you learn to set the air intake it will hold temperature for hours.  

I don't see why you could not use bricketts, but why in the world would you want to.


----------



## memartha (Jul 27, 2016)

We purchase a Vision Grill C-Series about 2 months ago.   WE LOVE IT!!!!   We have had a BGE and Kamado Joe and the Vision Grill is by far superior to both of them.

Good Luck!


----------



## vichi lobo (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,  this is just a bit off topic but this seems to be the most active forum for the Visions Grill.  I have one of the Classic B series that i have had for 4 or 5 years and love it.  But, i am hoping one of you can help.  When i have it set up for smoking with the heat diffuser / lava stone in place, i can't figure out a graceful way to get more wood into the combustion chamber after the first load has burned through.  Even after 12-15 hours i have never had to add charcoal but would like to maintain the smoke for a bit longer.

Thanks


----------



## onewondershow (Aug 4, 2016)

You shouldn't need to add more wood. After the first few hours the meat doesn't pick up mich smoke.  Google kamado and guru for a site that's just for kamads and is very active.


----------



## vichi lobo (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks,  i hadn't though of that.


----------



## fliptetlow (Aug 26, 2016)

Just bought a Visions Classic B at Sam's Club on clearance for $359 down from $599. Have been using a Char-griller Kamado for quite some time and really liked it. They do have an rust issue with them and had to replace the removable ash pan twice and they are under cover. I did buy another Char-griller a couple months ago for $180 at Target and like having 2 grills. Will be interesting to see how the visions grill cooks. Already put some sealing felt on the air door at the bottom, seemed to have quite a bit of slop in it. 

Wonder if the ash door leaks at all? I did some mods to the other ones and they seal up quite well.

 













20160826_164212 (3).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Aug 26, 2016


----------

